

Use your Blackberry and WiFi on JetBlue - dcurtis
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,1692500,00.html?cnn=yes

======
pg
Whew. The airlines are aware that Voip conversations in flight would be bad.
I'd been worrying about that. The downside of not allowing unfettered Internet
access, though, is that the airlines can do crooked little choice-limiting
deals like this one. (Brad Garlinghouse, the guy in the picture, is in charge
of Yahoo Mail.)

~~~
ivankirigin
You know it's coming though. The solution to VOIP calls is noise cancellation
inner-ear headphones. You can't hear a thing. I use them on all my flights.

